
Ask HN: Do enough people click on ads to make targeted ads worth the cost? - onewhonknocks
I would wager that it costs a lot of money for Google&#x2F;Facebook&#x2F;Twitter to curate personal info and then sell it to ad providers.<p>Everyone I know uses an ad-blocking plugin, and those who don&#x27;t would never click on an ad on purpose. So...are there that many people who WILLINGLY&#x2F;ON PURPOSE click on ads?
======
sharemywin
If I'm looking to buy something I go to google and click the ads first
usually.

If I'm doing research I click on the organic links.

------
sharemywin
a lot of website ads have moved to retargeting. you put a pixel or js code on
your site and when they visit other sites they see your ads.

Also, you're probably not someone that shops to shop.

